# L4D



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Juli 2009)

Suche leute die lust haben etwas Left 4 Dead zusammen über Netz zu spielen.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hab das Spiel zwar noch nicht wollte es mir aber mal besorgen gehen demnächst... hab mich nur gefragt wie das ding Spass machen soll ohne eine regelmässige Gruppe aber wenn da was zustande kommt bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel zwar noch nicht wollte es mir aber mal besorgen gehen demnächst... hab mich nur gefragt wie das ding Spass machen soll ohne eine regelmässige Gruppe aber wenn da was zustande kommt bin ich gern dabei.



Auf lange zeit mach es keinen spass ohne fest Gruppe! 

aber ja wenn der Gerald z Rivii auch einverstanden ist mach ich auch gerne mit wären wir schon 3 

P.s
headset hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Hab TS, spiele täglich und würde mich über eine weitere Stammgruppe freuen.


Aber nur VS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Wär auch dabei, und mein Bro bzw seine Freundin gelegentlich auch ma ^^

lg


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Juli 2009)

Kling doch gut, habt ihr morgen zwischen 3 und 4 zeit?


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

nope, Fitness-Studio


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Weiss ich net genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte morgen freund von mir seinen laptop machen^^ 


muss in morgen e noch anrufen ^^ und fragen! ^^ 

also jaein


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juli 2009)

Ne da bin ich noch in der Schule bzw. in der Brauerei mit Klasse und KV ^^

lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juli 2009)

Ich werds nur auf dem Steam-Acc von meinem Bruder zocken können, sprich nicht sooo oft, aber ab und zu eventuell gerne.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Juli 2009)

Dann schlagt einfach mal was vor jungs.


----------



## Martel (7. Juli 2009)

Bin auch gerne dabei und habe ein paar Leute an der Hand.

Xfire: juxreal

einfach melden.

gerne auch erfahrene Spieler für Überleben. ( Rekord Airport 26 Minuten, also dafür nur erfahrende Spieler ). Alles andere aber gern jeder ;-)


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Xfire: juxreal



Wäre es nich besser wenn du dein Steam namen sagst zum Adden?


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

kamiyadori315


----------



## Aero_one (7. Juli 2009)

Da bin ich gerne dabei ... =P
Steam --> 

Edith nen a vergessen xD ist Odeasu


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Juli 2009)

Hollenengel596


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Gerald hab ich nun, bei Aero wart ich noch auf die bestätigung


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

_slimshady 

Würde mich freuen wenn wir noch eine zeit ab machen können diese Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum zusammen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Juli 2009)

simpliftw


----------



## Martel (9. Juli 2009)

Hast recht macht Sinn.

Mh nur wie war der gleich noch?

Sucht mal nach Real oder Community Juxclan. ;-)
Kein Plan.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (9. Juli 2009)

suchen atm noch 1 für akteuelles spiel, wir wollen nämlich keine russen und franzosen haben^^ wers versteht weiß worum es geht :-P


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2009)

So, hab euch alle. Meldet euch einfach wenn iht zogg´n wollt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Sooooo Leute, Spiel ist installiert. Wie wäre es mit einer Runde heute Abend? So 22 Uhr?


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sooooo Leute, Spiel ist installiert. Wie wäre es mit einer Runde heute Abend? So 22 Uhr?


hmm könnt knapp werden.

wenn ich ned zu besoffen bin, ma schaun ^^

lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Gibt doch auch nen Buffed-Teamspeakserver, oder? Kann mich erinnern, da gabs sowas ...


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Gibt doch auch nen Buffed-Teamspeakserver, oder? Kann mich erinnern, da gabs sowas ...



Gibt einen wenn man Premium Mitglied iss ( falls du des meinst).Aber für L4D brauchst du keinen, da das Spiel einen eigenen Voice Chat hat ...


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juli 2009)

so ich kann um 22 Uhr

Tonk sag ma pls den namen von deim Steamacc damit wir dich gleich in die Freundesliste adden könn

lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Gibt einen wenn man Premium Mitglied iss ( falls du des meinst).Aber für L4D brauchst du keinen, da das Spiel einen eigenen Voice Chat hat ...



Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht. Und wie ich das bisher mitbekommen habe, hat der InGame Voice Chat ne recht miese Quali.^^

PS: Ich bin Premium.^^


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Hier bin auch sehr gute L4D Spieler, seit Anfang ansozusagen, falls ihr nen ''Profi'' bruacht, fragt mich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

So, hab meinen Channel grade aktiviert, PW gibt es zu Anfang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Hoheit Buffed.de es bald mal bemerkt. ZAM reagiert ja auf keine PM. -.-


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versteh grad nur Bahnhof.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Premium-Status ist noch von der Zeit, als ich Klassensprecher der Schamanen war. Nun spiel ich aber schon seit einigen Wochen kein WoW und hab das auch ZAM gesagt, von ihm kam aber nie eine Antwort oder eine Entfernung des Klassensprecher-Taggs bzw. des Premium-Status.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Achso, na dann, 

aber läuft grad was bzg. Left 4 Dead Versus?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Achso, na dann,
> 
> aber läuft grad was bzg. Left 4 Dead Versus?



Um 22 Uhr. 2 sind bisher fest eingeplant, wie es aussieht. Sprich wir brauchen noch 2.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Ja, gerne. Werde mitmachen. Wenn keine Arena in WoW geplant ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Wir können auch gerne früher anfangen, meine Herren.

Sofern Mefisthor und Soramac nichts dagegen haben.

EDIT: Aber Mephi die Nudel ist grade ingame ...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Um 22 Uhr. 2 sind bisher fest eingeplant, wie es aussieht. Sprich wir brauchen noch 2.



Welcher modus spielt ihr den? VS überleben oder halt Coop ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Welcher modus spielt ihr den? VS überleben oder halt Coop ?



Ich würde Coop vorziehen.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juli 2009)

Um 20 Uhr hab ich ein Clanmatch, mal sehen wie spät es ist danach. (Will nicht zwei Runden hintereinander spieln) GGf. Spiel ich mit, wenn auch im gegner team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich würde Coop vorziehen.



Also Wenn ihr Coop mach wäre ich auch da bei! 

ach ja mein name ist slim Slim der Zombinator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Um 20 Uhr hab ich ein Clanmatch, mal sehen wie spät es ist danach. (Will nicht zwei Runden hintereinander spieln) GGf. Spiel ich mit, wenn auch im gegner team
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab Dir mal ne Einladung geschickt.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

So wie ich des verstanden habe hat Tonk das Spiel ja seit Heute ? Da macht es Sinn erst mal Kampagne zu daddeln damit er die Maps kennen lernt ... sofort in´s kalte Versus Wasser ^^ ich weiss net ob das gut geht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> So wie ich des verstanden habe hat Tonk das Spiel ja seit Heute ? Da macht es Sinn erst mal Kampagne zu daddeln damit er die Maps kennen lernt ... sofort in´s kalte Versus Wasser ^^ ich weiss net ob das gut geht



Coop hab ich schon oft genug gezockt. Ich bin einfach kein PvP Spieler, deshalb lasse ich VS.^^


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juli 2009)

Heiße ingame jetzt Trace, nicht das ihr mich dann kcikt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Ich starte fix neu, dann geb ich euch die TS Daten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

Für was TS? ^^ man kann ja In game Voice benutz^^


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Coop hab ich schon oft genug gezockt. Ich bin einfach kein PvP Spieler, deshalb lasse ich VS.^^



Achso gut ... =P Aber keine Sorge in unserer letzten Runde versus (Buffed-Intern) haben wir uns auch nicht wirklich mit Ruhm bekleckert =P Aber eig. spiele ich gerne alles mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Achso gut ... =P Aber keine Sorge in unserer letzten Runde versus (Buffed-Intern) haben wir uns auch nicht wirklich mit Ruhm bekleckert =P Aber eig. spiele ich gerne alles mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach komm, das war nur zum Aufwärmen ;D Hätten wir weitergespielt hätten wir sie fertiggemacht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Für was TS? ^^ man kann ja In game Voice benutz^^



Jo, beim näheren Nachdenken stimmt das.^^

dann wären wir jetzt 4, gogo Leute, kackt auf Clan oder sonst was.^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (10. Juli 2009)

^^ wer spielt den alles? 

und für alle L4D fans ihr kuckt mal: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juli 2009)

Clan > all

Ne, habs denen versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Seidsch full schon? ^^

War grad afk


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Ne, wir warten hier zu zweit.^^


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Habe ich dir nicht mein Steam Name geschickt?


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2009)

Spiel ich halt alleine, püh..


----------



## Mefisthor (22. Juli 2009)

Hey wir wolln grad nen Achievement-Run machen ... noch 2 plätze verfügbar!

Wir versuchen:

Brechsicher: Eine ganze Kampagne nicht angekotzt werden
Schleichkünstler: Eine ganze Kampagne keine einzige Witch wecken
Nächstenliebe: Eine ganze Kampagne ohne Friendly Fire
Kerngesund: Schließe eine Kampagne ab, ohne einmal geheilt zu werden.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juli 2009)

Ohne Steam Namen oder so, siehts eher schlecht aus.


----------



## crowsflyblack (22. Juli 2009)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Steam-Politik was L4D² angeht? Findet ihr das in Ordnung, so kurz nach dem ersten Teil einen weiteren kostenpflichtig zu veröffentlichen? 

Sooooo, werd derweil auch mal noch n Ründle zocken ... hoffentlich kommen wir diesmal bis zum Finale, ohne das vorher alle Gegner den Server verlassen. Ich hasse diese ragequitter ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

crowsflyblack schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Steam-Politik was L4D² angeht? Findet ihr das in Ordnung, so kurz nach dem ersten Teil einen weiteren kostenpflichtig zu veröffentlichen?
> 
> Sooooo, werd derweil auch mal noch n Ründle zocken ... hoffentlich kommen wir diesmal bis zum Finale, ohne das vorher alle Gegner den Server verlassen. Ich hasse diese ragequitter ...
> 
> ...




Ich finde es scheisse, mit gefällt L4D2 nicht (abgesehn davon das es Abzocke ist imho) Und ich habe schon seit ewigkeiten keine Kampi mehr zum Ende gezockt :-O


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. Juli 2009)

Hat Positive und negative seiten würde ich sagen, aber geldgeil sind die leute fjeden.


----------



## crowsflyblack (23. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich finde es scheisse, mit gefällt L4D2 nicht (abgesehn davon das es Abzocke ist imho) Und ich habe schon seit ewigkeiten keine Kampi mehr zum Ende gezockt :-O



Ich auch net und wenn dann warn wir meist Survivors im Finale und dann haun die Leut ab, bevor man Infected spieln kann. Das nervt richtig ... wobei es eh schon ein Wunder is, wenn man überhaupt mal bis zum Finale kommt. Normalerweise leaven se vorher scho ... blöde ragequitter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

